# "Ignore Thread" Menu Option is gone.



## Timothy (Oct 29, 2011)

The User CP Ignore Settings are still there, as are past ignored thread listings, but in the "Thread Tools" menu, the menu choice of "Ignore Thread" is no longer there.

Could it be replaced please?


----------



## msmofet (Oct 29, 2011)

I still have an "Unsubscribe ..." option in my thread tools drop down.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 29, 2011)

Unsubscribe doesn't work if you haven't posted in the thread.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 29, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Unsubscribe doesn't work if you haven't posted in the thread.


 
Exactly. There are threads which become popular, but I have absolutely no interest in. It was handy to be able to eliminate them from showing in the "New Posts" when used. By using the "Ignore this thread" menu choice, it makes it where they don't appear in the new posts listing.

Nice feature.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking at this....


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks, Janet.  Unsubscribe doesn't do it for me.  I've now got 3 days worth of dinner threads.  LOL


----------

